# 'Avin a look at: HAMMERS by Spitfire Audio



## Daniel James (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey all,

I just uploaded my 'avin a look at Hammers by Spitfire Audio, video to Youtube for those who were not at the live show.



My simplified conclusion is. The drum sounds are superb, but have some resonance issues in places. The Loops are decent but seem a little obscure as to what kind of rhythms or patterns you will receive. The warps I will probably never use, a lot of the sounds just feel soaked in so much saturation and distortion at times it feels like a mixing error and without clear labelling, I don't know what warp 3 is or warp 9 etc.....and in most situations where I am reaching for premade loops the last thing I want to be doing is faffing about digging through them blind.

_I think_ this is a fantastic library, handicapped by the way it's presented.

-DJ


----------



## andyhy (Aug 8, 2021)

A very helpful review as always Daniel. I think you hit it on the nail with your comments about the Spitfire Player. It should be the same high standard as the library itself but it simply isn't. It looks positively funerial to me. It's nothing like as user-friendly as say Heavyocity's GUI. I'm just a hobbyist but if I was a working composer like you time is money and I wouldn't want to waste it studying the manual. Enough from me but thanks again.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks for this review Daniel! As a hobbyist too, i always watch your reviews to be aware of the pros & cons of libraries i may eventually purchase. I'm glad to see you are always telling your thoughts about theses things! Keep going man!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 9, 2021)

That's some fair criticism I personally agree with a lot in terms of Spitfire player UX.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 9, 2021)

Warp 3 is 3x’s the speed of light. 9 is 9x’s. I have to agree with your review.

And if I hear curated one more time I think I’m going to barf.


----------



## davidson (Aug 9, 2021)

@Daniel James Did you get to the bottom of why the volume was jumping up to 400%?


----------



## emasters (Aug 9, 2021)

At this point, I've accepted the Spitfire Player as is -- sigh... There are many things it seems like it could evolve into to be a more robust sample player. But alas, over the years, minor improvements here and there, but clearly Spitfire's not going to change it in any significant way. Good timing as Charlie Clouser had an interesting post on sample player UI's from his perspective here.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 9, 2021)

davidson said:


> @Daniel James Did you get to the bottom of why the volume was jumping up to 400%?


No I didn't, was fucking weird tho right?!

-DJ


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2021)

@Daniel James ,

Thanks for the Avin a look video of Aammers. 

I never like using loops in any library, I could have been happy with a Loopless Hammers library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Daniel James ,
> 
> Thanks for the Avin a look video of Aammers.
> 
> ...


I don't think y'all appreciate how hard it is for me to keep enunciating the H at the start of words 😂 the same for adding t's in the middle of words... ie having to say 'better' rather than my natural way of beh'ur. If I didn't I think most would be more confused than they are already.

-DJ


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 9, 2021)

I bought Hammers on day 1, still discovering new stuff, it's massive! While I like how Charlie pushed Spitfire to make some improvements under the hood to accommodate Hammer's custom features, there's still a long way for the player to reach its optimal state.


----------



## Pier (Aug 5, 2022)

So was the the issue with volume jumping to 300% fixed?


----------



## Denkii (Aug 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> So was the the issue with volume jumping to 300% fixed?


WHAAAAAT? I CAN'T HEAR YOU!


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> So was the the issue with volume jumping to 300% fixed?


Did anyone check to see if CC7 got nudged to 127? That would certainly do it. It's certainly the reason I always check new MIDI files and ritualistically remove all MIDI lane data.


----------



## Pier (Aug 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Did anyone check to see if CC7 got nudged to 127? That would certainly do it. It's certainly the reason I always check new MIDI files and ritualistically remove all MIDI lane data.


That was my first thought too but in his video Daniel opened the CC7 lane and there was nothing in there. To fix it, he had to explicitly write some CC7 data.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2022)

Pier said:


> That was my first thought too but in his video Daniel opened the CC7 lane and there was nothing in there. To fix it, he had to explicitly write some CC7 data.


----------

